Ask HN: What to Choose for a side project? Vue, React, Angular? - groomed
======
tmaly
If your goal is to just make something, choose the one with the best
documentation and community.

If your goal is to boost your skills and resume, pick the one with the most
entrenched legacy code.

~~~
stevenwliao
Also, if you already know at least one, choose the one you know best.

------
catacombs
Choose the one you can learn the fastest and be most productive. This is a
flame war waiting to happen.

------
raytracer
React, it works well with Typescript and hooks are interesting to work with.

------
rman666
Vue

